# Boost Guage



## savagegarrick (Jul 16, 2004)

O.K., first let me say I am currently looking for a B5 S4 and no nothing about them really except for obvious things and what i've gathered from this site so far. I've never owned a turbo before. Do boost guages come somewhere stock install? Personally I hate the guages on the A-pillar and anywhere they don't belong, like on vents. Do I need one? Why?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Boost Guage (savagegarrick)*

only if you chip iwll you need one. and no it doesnt come with one. I recommend the AWE Vent gauge if you are looking for one... go to http://www.awe-tuning.com


----------

